# Help Finding Part (Carburetor) for Husqvarna 10530SBE



## Ron_C (Sep 22, 2016)

I have an older Husqvarna 10530SBE and it has a leaky carburetor. I've looked on some parts sites and can't seem to determine which of the repair kits (or replacement carbs) is the right one. Per the plaque here is all the info I have on my snow blower:

Husqvarna 10530SBE

Product# Maint. Level
961950001	01

Serial Number
101805M 004205

One site has these options - again no idea which of these, if any, is right for me. I'm also not sure if the repair kits are worth the time, or if I should just get the whole carb and swap it out:

121	497535 !	KIT-CARB OVERHAUL | (LMT 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 108, 111, 162, 165, 169)	$44.95	
1

121	499231	KIT-CARB OVERHAUL | (LMT 97, 99, 133, 135, 136, 157, 158, 159, 160, 166, 168)	$100.60	
1

121	697884	KIT-CARB OVERHAUL | (696160, 696162, 696164, 696166, 697212, 697213, 697214, 697906)	$56.75	
1

121	497481	KIT-CARB OVERHAUL | (LMT 63, 65, 66)	$38.20	
1

125	698171	CARBURETOR | (696160, 696162, 696164, 696166, 697212, 697213, 697214, 697906)	$151.10	
1

125	799728 !	CARBURETOR | (LMT 37, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 92, 93, 94, 96, 97, 99, 100, 108, 109,110, 111, 133, 134, 135, 136, 157, 158, 162, 165)(Gravity Feed)	$149.55	
1

125	499158	CARBURETOR | (LMT 159, 166, 167, 168, 169)(Pump Feed)	$106.40

Any advice or help finding the right part is appreciated!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Look for an aftermarket carb on ebay. GL.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

I'd say you need the numbers off the engine, I'm guessing here but it's probably a Tecumseh engine with a number something like this: lh358sa-159628a


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need the numbers off the engine itself.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What's leaking? While it runs, or left in storage? Was it left with the fuel on? Pics would really speed up the diagnosis.

Engine numbers may be stamped into the recoil shrouding assembly if it's a Tec.. If you can post a pic of the engine, we can quickly tell you what you're dealing with. Tecumseh stamped numbers along the top of the recoil assembly shrouding, sometimes hidden half way by the electric start plug assembly.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

This is what I got for my 2006 10530SBE (LH358SA-159628A)... Oregon 50-659 Carburetor Replacement for Tecumseh 640349.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

try this page:


Parts Finder Mower Part Pros Grand Rapids, OH (419) 980-0412


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ron_C said:


> I have an older Husqvarna 10530SBE and it has a leaky carburetor. I've looked on some parts sites and can't seem to determine which of the repair kits (or replacement carbs) is the right one. Per the plaque here is all the info I have on my snow blower:
> 
> Husqvarna 10530SBE
> 
> ...


Based off of your numbers, we have the same 10530SBE. Your carburetor should be the 640349. The Tecumseh replacement is over $100. The Oregon replacement that I posted above is a direct replacement that usually costs about $15-20. Mine has been working great. I tried a rebuild kit on the original carburetor, to have it as back up, but it didn't run much better.

If you have or know a good small engines shop nearby, you may be better off having them do the work. You supply the parts.


----------

